# Knitted Mock Cable Fingerless Mitts



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Taking a break from my usual colorwork designing, I created a mock cable mitt worked in the round. Easy and fun to knit, gently textured. The fabric created is stunning. As with most of my mitts, there is a secret pocket hidden to protect your valuables while you use your hands. Top can be unfolded to cover fingers, or folded down to cover pocket and expose those texting fingers. Layer over gloves for extra warmth and a nifty look. So much fun to knit!

$3.00 in my Ravelry store:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mock-cable-fingerless-mitts-2


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Secret pocket...great idea! Wonderful!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

ideal winter gift im sure like many of us busy doing xmas knitting


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, everone!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely pattern, would make a great gift


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Great design, as always!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That pocket is a great idea! Never thought of layering them... so smart.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

What a wonderful idea to have a secret pocket. They look so snuggly and warm too


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Pretty! Love the pocket


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

what a neat idea.. who would of thunk it.. I love it


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

great idea using a pocket in the mitten, so clever!


----------

